# كتاب مختصر الافخولوجي



## مسيحي و أفتخر (29 يونيو 2008)

رح أعرفكم اليوم على كتاب رائع يستعمل للكهنة و الناس كتاب صغير أسمو مختصر
الأفخولوجي وهي بعد الخدم الموجودة فيه
1-خدمة المعمودية
2-العربون
3 الاكليل
4-الجنازات
5-مسحة المرضى
6 تقسيمات
والكثير
                                                                                   سلام المسيح معكم


----------



## مسيحي و أفتخر (29 يونيو 2008)

مسيحي و أفتخر قال:


> رح أعرفكم اليوم على كتاب رائع يستعمل للكهنة و الناس كتاب صغير أسمو مختصر
> الأفخولوجي وهي بعد الخدم الموجودة فيه
> 1-خدمة المعمودية
> 2-العربون
> ...


----------

